# Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?



## Fred_Harnisch (9. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor der schweren Entscheidung, zwischen einem Humminbird  898c SI Model 2011 oder einen Lowrance HDS-8 mit zusätzlichen Structure-Scan-Modul LSS-1 zu wählen.
Hat schon jemand die Geräte im Einsatz und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
Wie wirkt sich die Broadband-System von Lowrance aus?

MfG
Fred


----------



## Heiko112 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Moin
habe selbst ein SI Gerät wenn auch nur das 797.

Würde aber wohl wenn ich jetzt nochmal vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, zum Lowrance greifen.

Die Bilder von dem Structure Scan sind doch schon deutlich besser. 
Dazu kommt noch das man bei Lowrance ein wenig "schneller" suchen kann. Side Imaging braucht für gute Bilder recht langsame fahrt.

Und wer das ding auch in Ostsee oder andere Tiefe Gewässer einsetzten möchte der sollte meiner Meinung nach auch zum Lowrance greifen. Denn die angegebene Tiefe vom SI von 45 Metern ist wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Ab 20 Meter ist das bald Sinnlos, meisten schon flacher.

Bin nichts destso trotz und dem Posting hier mit meinem Humminbird super zufrieden. Habe in der Ostsee in 40 Metern tiefe Dorsche zum Gummifisch flitzen und anbeißen sehen. Screenshoots davon sind in der Galerie auf meiner Homepage.

Sind  beide gute Geräte wobei das Lowrance inkl. Gebern auch was teurer sein dürfte.


----------



## 17033rabe (9. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Hallo,

siehe auch hier: HDS und Lss1 was kann man darstellen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189244

Gruß Ralf


----------



## jules2003 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Hallo, 
ich wollte sagen, dass ich mit dem 898 zufrieden bin.
Habe vor kurzem ein paar Screenshots gemacht. Die erreichte Tiefe bei DI lag zwischen 53 - 58 Metern. Anbei zwei Bilder vom SI und DI.

Gruß Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Moin,

am letzten Wochenende habe ich an einem Lehrgang für Humminbird und Lowrance Geräte teilgenommen.
Er wurde auf der Kieler Förde durchgeführt und war hoch informativ. Ausbildungsleiter Thomas Schlageter, mit seiner Crew, hat es echt drauf das gesamte Einsatzgebiet dieser Geräte verständlich für die Praxis darzustellen.
Das Ganze war 100%ig organisiert und wir hatten auch eine Menge Spaß, bei interessantem Erfahrungsaustausch.

Wir waren mit drei Booten zwei Tage auf der Förde (Laboe).
Nach einem solchen Lehrgang weiß garantiert jeder welches Gerät für ihn am besten geeignet ist.
Wir haben uns für ein Humminbird entschieden; andere für ein Lowrance.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Fred_Harnisch (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Hallo Zander-Ralf,

was waren genau Deine Beweggründe, sich für das Humminbirg zu entscheiden?

MfG

Fred


----------



## zander-ralf (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Moin Fred,

ich habe mich wohl in die gute Bedienbarkeit und die Präzision dieses Gerätes "verguckt".
Ich kam damit eben gut zurecht. 
Das ist aber irgendwie die gleiche Frage wie: fährst Du BMW oder Mercedes?
Manche waren auch voll vom Lowrance überzeugt.
Dafür war der Lehrgang aber ja da. Man konnte eben alle Geräte ausprobieren. 
Ich hänge hier mal ein paar Bilder 'dran.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

... noch ein paar direkt vom Humminbird.

Das ist für meine Zwecke ideal (z.B. Wrackfischen vor den ostfriesischen Inseln).

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## dorisan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

und hast du auch bilder vom Lowrance? dann wär ein vergleich möglich 

danke und gruss
theo


----------



## 17033rabe (10. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Hallo,

sind doch tausende Bilder im Netz,

siehe meinen Link weiter oben.

Bin natürlich vom Lowrance überzeugt, schnellere Suchgeschwindigkeit, bessere,schärfere Bilder, grössere Tiefe, keine Lehrgänge nötig, einfache Bedienung, keine Voreinstellungen vom Händler nötig....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (11. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

... ok, wer ein Naturtalent ist fummelt sich überall alleine 'rein!
Ich habe mich eben durch diesen Lehrgang sicher gefühlt.
(Bin eben kein Mc Gyver!)
Nächste Woche liegt unser Boot in Maasholm und ich glaube, dass ich am Humminbird fit bin. (Na, klar Übung gehört noch dazu!)
Meine feste Meinung: Der Lehrgang bringt Sicherheit und ist absolut kein weggeworfenes Geld. 
Geiz ist geil, ist auch nicht mein Motto! #d
Es wird immer jemanden geben, der es billiger und schlechter (ohne Service usw.) kann.  

Ps.: Habe nur Bilder vom Humminbird.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (12. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Hallo Zander Ralf,
ich verstehe dich, kann aber einfach nicht über meinen Schatten springen, deshalb nochmal schlussendlich dieses Statement.
Ich bin kein Naturtalent, auch nicht  Mc. Gyver und mit Sicherheit nicht geizig. 
Aber eins kann ich sagen, die Bedienung des Lowrance HDS bedarf keinen Lehrgang( ich denke auch nicht die des  Humminbird) , schon gar nicht irgendwelche Voreinstellungen vom Händler und Updatservice die als Verkaufsargument herhalten müssen.  Es gibt auch Händler die günstiger sind und auch von der Beratung besser, sachlicher, und die sich nicht gleich Experte nennen. Die nicht alles mit Superlativen schmücken, schmücken müssen.
Aber nochmal kurz zum HDS, das Gerät hat einen Demomodus, wo man alle Funktionen zu Hause in Ruhe testen kann. Ich habe mir zum Beispiel meine ersten Fahrten auf SD Karte(auf 4 GB Karten passen mehrere Tage) gespeichert und kann diese im Demomodus abspielen, die Einstellungen ändern, testen, optimieren  und somit bei den nächste Fahrten das optimale Bild rausholen. Macht sogar im Winter zu Hause Spaß damit rumzuspielen und so zu lernen. 
Bei diesem „rumspielen“, kommen eigentlich die wichtigen Fragen, die man dann im Forum oder mit  seinen Händler klären kann. 
Bei einem „Grundkurs“ kommt man eigentlich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus und ist von allem begeistert was einen erzählt wird. 
Einfach gesagt, wer ein Handy, Fernseher, Videorecorder einstellen kann, kann diese Geräte schon lange bedienen. So schön diese Echolote auch sind, die Software ist doch jetzt schon „Schnee von gestern“.  Trotzdem schön, das die Uralttechnik der Echolote mal auf die Müllkippe kann und die Unterwasserwelt kein Rätzel mehr sein muss.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (13. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Moin Rabe,

sicherlich sind die Leute vom Echolotzentrum gute Verkäufer, aber gute Verkäufer braucht das Land! 
Mir fiel auf, dass alles objektiv betrachtet wurde. Nichts wurde 'runtergemacht oder nur für ein Gerät geprahlt.

Klar sind solche Superlative wie "Echolotpapst" usw. etwas heftig. Ich glaube aber, dass klappern ein wenig zum Geschäft gehört. Wenn man gut ist kann man sich das auch durchaus erlauben ... und die Leute sind gut!
Ich habe in meinem Berufsleben und auch privat an diversen Lehrgängen und Seminaren teilgenommen (gute u. schlechte!) und kann behaupten, dass dieser Lehrgang zu den Besseren gehört.
Eins steht ganz klar fest: ich nehme kein Blatt vor den Mund und es würde hier derbe was an die "Nuss" geben, wenn das Ganze Müll gewesen wäre! 
Aber das ist ja alles freiwillig und niemand ist gezwungen seine Kaufentscheidung von einem Praxis-Lehrgang abhängig zu machen.
Fazit: mit beiden Geräten hat hat man sich etwas gutes getan. Wenn man dann noch damit umgehen kann ... um so besser! :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## TeamRoutine (13. März 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 898C SI oder Lowrance HDS-8 ?*

Nochmal zur eigentlichen Frage, welches Gerät nun zu empfehlen ist.
Also ich selbst besitze ein 1198cx SI von Humminbird und muss sagen, dass ich hoch zu frieden bin und es auch weiter empfehlen kann. Der Große Vorteil beim Humminbird gegenüber dem Lowrance beim Side/Down Imaging ist ganz klar, dass der abgebildete Fisch beim Humminbird erkannt wird und nicht in der selben Farbe mit dem Gewässergrund erscheint ( Fisch/blau und Gewässergrund/weiß) ). Beim Lowrance jedoch ist der Fisch, als auch der Gewässergrund sehr hell, sodass nur ein sehr schlecht bis garnicht sichtbarer Kontrast zwischen Fisch und Boden zu erkennen ist, ein Manko das wohl auf die unausgereifte SI Technik bei Lowrance hindeutet.
Trotzdem sind beide Geräte top.

MfG Team Routine


----------

